# What does this picture tell you?



## M.E (9 يوليو 2008)

اترك لكم التفكير .... :84:


----------



## علي الحميد (10 يوليو 2008)

والله لها أكثر من معنى ..

ممكن إن الذي أنشأ الخط كسول ... ما يبغى يتعب نفسه بقلع الشجرة ...

ممكن صاحب الشجرة شراني وما أحد يقدر عليه ...

ممكن الشجرة عهدة حكومية عند أحد المسئولين وإزالتها تتطلب معاملة قد لا تنتهي إلا بعد 10 سنوات...

كل ما سبق هو ما يقوله التفكير المنطقي... لكن .. التفكير غير المنطقي يقول :

إنهم يحبون يحافظون على البيئة ويقاومون التصحر .... الخ


----------



## سياتل (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم

هنالك سر في الشجرة!! والله العالم.

تحياتي


----------



## mnci (10 يوليو 2008)




----------



## مصطفى مسعد (12 يوليو 2008)

انا شايف ان السبب هو الكسل لان كان ممكن يغير الرسم الهندسى للخط بضع سنتيمترات و كان مش هيبقى ده مكلف لانه استهلك اكتر فى انه يلف حولين الشجرة ( على فكرة فى مسابقة اسمها it is not my job) ممكن صاحب اللى نفذ الخط ده يقدم فيها و يكسب .


----------



## elkhaled (12 يوليو 2008)

يمكن تاركينها ليتغدو تحتها بالفي lol


----------



## newart (12 يوليو 2008)

لاكسل ولا حاجة ربما صادف نقطة مكان الشجرة ضرورة عمل كاسر ضغط


----------



## خالداسماعيل (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا شايف انهم عاملين ( سوسته ) expansion loop و انهم اختارو مكانها يكون فى نفس مكان الشجره
بحيث يحافظ عليها و فى نفس الوقت يحافظ على الخط من التمدد الحرارى


----------



## علي الحميد (15 يوليو 2008)

الاخوان newart و خالداسماعيل 

من الواضح إن الموقع في أحد الدول العربية (على الأقل هذا تصوري) وفي دولنا الكريمة يتم مسح الخط قبل الإنشاء ويتم إزالة كل شيء في طريق الخط حتى لو كان بني آدم مو شجرة ... ولكم أن تلاحظوا كيف تم فتح الخط في وسط المزرعة أو الحقل الذي يمر به الخط فكيف سيراعون شجرة وقد قسموا مزرعة إلى نصفين!!!!

ولذلك استبعد أن يقوم أي مهندس يشرف على مشروع في أحد الدول العربية أن يهتم لأمر هذه الشجرة إلا لهدف غريب لا نعرفه ...


----------



## casaouis02 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الشجرة تسد بئر بترول والعاملين في الموقع لم يتمموا العمل بعد، لذلك فهم سينتظرون نهاية الاشغال، ثم يزيلوها فيقومون بايصال خط انابيبهم ببئر البترول هاته.
المهندس المشرف لايريد أن يضيع أي قطرة نفط.


----------



## mabouzeid (2 مايو 2009)

الحقيقة ان الأجانب بصفة عامة بيحافظوا ويهتموا بالبيئة فى بلادهم جداً ولكن الاهمال بيظهر واضح لما بيكونوا فى بلد عربى 

بجد صورة جميلة جداً ومعبرة عن مدى الإهتمام بالبيئة ولكن يصاحبها ايضاً قصور فى التصميم


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 مايو 2009)

For me I think it’s jus a coincidence between the tree and the expansion loop


----------



## عبدالرحمن خميس (2 مايو 2009)

ولربما في الأمر سر من الناحية التصميمية ومتعلقة بإزالة الشجرة : الأجراء التصحيحي هو إزالة الشجرة وتعديل خط المسار لأن الإنثناءات المباشرة قد تشكر بعض الخطور مستقبلا (( كتسريب والتآكل في أماكن الإنثناءات))
عبدالرحمن خميس / مهندس سلامة مهنية


----------



## مروان البرنس (3 مايو 2009)

يا جماعة الموضوع الشجر دى انا عارفها وعارف صاحبها .. دى فى نجع الدهاشنة وصاحب القصة الواد ابوسويلم اللى ماتت مراتة وابنتها محروقة تحتها من ايام الحرب العالمية التانية وترجع قصة الحرق دى ان فية عسكرى انجليزى قام بالاعتداء على مرات ابو سويلم وكان اسمها ماسورة وانتج هذا الاعتداء عن ولادة طفلة اجنبية سموها الون ( alone ) يعنى الوحيدة .. وتلاحظو معى يا اخوانى انها فعلا شجرة وحيدة وسط الطريق بالكامل .. فما كان منة الا انا قام بغرقهما فى الترعة ومن ثم صاروا محروقين ( بسبب توارث الحكايات ) وجلس وحيدا اسفل الشجرة يبكى ويبكى على مراتة وابنتها الون التى ليس لها ذنب فيما حدث .. فما كانت من الشجرة الا ان كلمتة وقالت لة سوف ياتى يوما على هذة القرية ستشهد اعجوبة الون .. وبالفعل تزوج الرجل بعد ذلك وانجب ابنا عبقريا سماة افيز .. وبالفعل تخرج افيز من كلية الهندسة واصبح مهندسا عبقريا لدرجة انهم اسندو الية هذا المشروع العملاق الخاص بمد هذا الخط .. فبهت افيز وذهب الى ابوة الذى كان يفارق الحياة وقال لة ماذا افعل يا ابت ؟ قال لة ابعدعن هذة الشجرة و اشرب كوكا كولا ماكس يابنى !!


----------



## mohamed lashin (3 مايو 2009)

ألون وأفيز وسوستة و-------- زيطة
أنا بقى أشكر الله أن هناك خير باقى فى الدنيا 
وهذا الخير هو الواقى من غضب الله علينا
تحياتى


----------



## المافياا (5 مايو 2009)

اقترح تغير الخط من اساسه
مادا لو حدت ثقب للخط؟ بغض النضر عن ما يحتويه الخط فأنه سبب تلوت و........


----------



## مروان البرنس (9 مايو 2009)

ايون هوة كدة بالظبط !!


----------



## ابو محمود (28 مايو 2009)

الصورة دى ممكن تكون بتعبر عن مدى عدم الاهتمام بالامن والسلامة
1- دة موقع عمل ونجد ان بجوار المعدة يقف احد الاشخاص بدون مهمات السلامه الاوليه
2- يوجد تحت الشجرة عربتان او اكثر بيحملوا زى ماتقول كدة فاكهه
3- مفيش اى لوحات تحذيريه ولا نيله
ومن الواضح ان الهطل دة فى دوله عربيه او عايزة تبقى عربية فباعتو الصورة لجامعة الدول العربيه
وكمان من الواضح ان دة مدق وسيبين فيه بعض المخلفات لاعاقة السير
وكل الى فات دة بيعبر عن وجهة نظر خاصة تحتمل الخطاء والصوب وارجو انى اكون مخطئ


----------



## واثق الخطوه (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان هذا خط مؤقت يمر في مزرعه واحده لمالك واحد
وشكرا


----------



## almasry (31 مايو 2009)

حاجه غريبه ولا يوجد تعليق


----------



## ابو محمود (9 يونيو 2009)

هو الى وضع الصورة ممكن يعلق ويرحمنا بقى


----------



## lineahmed (12 يونيو 2009)

انا رايى نسيب الخط دليل عل التقدم العلمى و الحضارى و الانسانى و الثقافى ف الدول العربية 
و نقطع الشجرة عشان تكون عبره لباقى الشجر ... دحنا كده ممكن نلاقى الشجر واقفلنا ف كل الخطوط


----------



## hany mossad (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اكيد الشجره ملك المصصم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أعتقد أن لهذه الشجرة سر باتع فقد حاول أكثر من مصمم تصميم الخط ولكن كان برنامج الحاسب يلوي الخط ويشكل التفافه حول الشجرة
وقد قاموا بتغيير المهندس المصمم عشرات المرات
وحتى برامج الرسم لم تسلم من التعديل والتغيير
ولكن ابى الخط إلا أن يشكل هذه الالفافة
ومنعاً من التاخير في تنفيذ المشروع وما قد يتحملونه من غرامات تأخير أخذوا الله حسبهم ونفذوا الخط كما هو


----------



## al7alm (26 يناير 2010)

غريب امر الشجرة والله


----------



## رمزة الزبير (27 يناير 2010)

إحتمال كبير أن السبب هو حلقة التمدد expansion loop وصادف وجود الشجرة


----------

